# Banned user _fred_



## Adversor (Jan 20, 2010)

Why did _fred_ got banned from here? I heard he was having trouble with the H-C Mods but I really don't know what happened here. I hope no one got screwed or anything because he seems like a solid guy to trade with.


----------



## I_infect (Jan 20, 2010)

From my experience, overall bad attitude.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 20, 2010)

I think it was his constant trawling of the Gear FS section, it's where his last neg rep was from (more or less how he went about doing it). Plus, like John said, he did have a VERY shit attitude.


----------



## Adversor (Jan 20, 2010)

That seems to be the cause but I would like to read an official story of what actually happened.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 20, 2010)

I think this might be something that would be better to discuss in a PM with a mod.


----------



## I_infect (Jan 20, 2010)

agreed.


----------



## Adversor (Jan 20, 2010)

My only concern is if he was involved in a trade that went wrong or something. If that's the case, we all have to know about it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 20, 2010)

Adversor said:


> My only concern was if he was involved in a trade that went wrong or something. If that's the case, we all have to know about it.



This would be the first time a member was outright banned, without a complaint thread or posted warning, that I've seen in my time here. I really doubt that's the case. I think it has more to do with him using the forums as a "black market" (or at least a grey market) for importing amps, and getting around taxes, dealers, etc.



On that note, I'm out of here before *I* awaken the almighty Ban Hammer.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 20, 2010)

Thread fail dude 

Think before you post


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 20, 2010)

*In the future - PM a mod. What the mods do and don't do regarding members isn't up for public discussion.*


----------

